# Whats your favorite treats?



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 4, 2007)

Bananas are one of mine...and you can choosemore than one option even since we all know some days ya feel like onetreat over another!


----------



## Snuggy (Apr 4, 2007)

Can you guess my favorite???


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Apr 4, 2007)

Hey, Phinn here!

I love my greens, but I dont consider them a treat as well, um they are NECESSARY to my diet

My favorite treat has to be banana's.

My slave said she should have named me monkey

Phinneus James


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Apr 4, 2007)

I love parsely-cant live w/ out it!


----------



## BUNBUNandLUCKY (Apr 4, 2007)

We love our sultanas! 

On an interesting side note, sultanas and raisens are made from thesame grape (generally) in America. Our human told us that this morning.

To con sultanas from her we beg and look cute and stand on top of eachother till she caves in. Works every time.


----------



## Ice Cream (Apr 4, 2007)

I noticed sunflower seeds weren't on the list. ILOVE sunflower seeds. My owner used to get very annoyed at me because Iwould always shove a lot of my feed out of my bowl trying to get to thesunflower seeds.


----------



## bug (Apr 4, 2007)

craisins craisins craisins craisins

CRAISINS!!!!!!

i like the craisins

although i recently discovered this delectable treate called mangoitalian ice that katie was eating the other day. . . yum. ..i kissed katie and jessica so much that finally they laughedand gave me a lick off of katie's finger


----------



## The Gang of Fur (Apr 5, 2007)

banana banana banana bananabanana!!!!!!! I wuv to eet bananas!!! mommee calls me Mr.banana assassin, cuzz shee can't hide them before they arr all gonn!...I think I find them all... hmmm.... I better go chek!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 5, 2007)

Wooooool. mm?&gt;oops

Angel heer I just got like the feel good treet of my lyfffe Ithink its calld a craison? Well, mom gave teo to Snuffybefore *me* and then I think he even licked her_finger_, then, do you believe *this?* She_actually _gave me one witoht washing her hands?! I havea secret...I actually liked the smell and when mom gave me one, Ilicked her too.


----------



## Spring (Apr 5, 2007)

I love treats! Give me anything sweet and I'llbe your best friend. My favourites are dried papaya, apple, and banana.I love pretty much anything though. 

I don't get treats often though. Apparently I need to loose weight.When will she start to understand that I am just big boned and startgiving me treats! 

Poppy :bunny16


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 5, 2007)

Daisy Tia here, i like wildberry treats from thepet store best but my human mum is so outta line, to get a decentamount i got to get pregnant! she gives them to me to say well done forall the cute brats and to bribe me away to look in the nest it's sogreat, shame i got to get pregnant first though, i'm going to look inthe tips for training humans now, there has to be an easier way,pregancy plays havoc with me dewlap!


----------



## ZooCrewGirls (Apr 5, 2007)

I boted for me and Sam the witch. 

We like dark gweens, fruit, fruit loops, and sweet stuff from da slabe.


----------



## SparkyandScooter (Apr 5, 2007)

Scooter and I both love craisins, tortillachips, and graham crackers. Scooter likes popcorn too, but Ican't stand the stuff. I tasted a piece one time and had tospit it out it tasted so yucky!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 5, 2007)

This was presented to Pebbles on her second Birthday last June.







The Trix-looking stuffon the topleft is ZupreemAvianMaintenance Bird Dietfor Large Parrotseasily beat all other treatsas chosen by Pebbles.

Rainbows! :blueribbon:


----------



## Flopster (Apr 5, 2007)

I'm a junk food junkie! I loveRaisins, Craisins, Dried fruits like Bananna, Cantalope and pineapple,Trail mix, and every once in a while when my slaves aren't looking thekid will slip me a cheez-it... Shh...Don't tell! I love my greens, butI don't consider those treats. I also get the occasional baby carrot orapple slice. I finally got them to quit trying to feed me those yuckyherbs. Phew. 

I love those days when Dad doesn't know Mom already gave me a treat andI can sucker him into giving me something else. Could you say no tothis face? I didn't think so. 

Floppy


----------



## ~Pebble~ (Apr 5, 2007)

Mmmmmmm...treats! I voted for greens coz I just love cucumber, mmmm. Parsley is good too.

And fruit, I love shiny red apples.

And I like to steal sweet stuff from mama, like ice-cream wafers...and digestive biccies!:wiggle


----------



## Princess Misty (Apr 6, 2007)

Yummy Craisins and Papaya Tablets are my favorite. 

Here is the trick fellow bunnies... If you want your human to give you treats, do what I do - it works every time. 

First, you go into an area you are not supposed to be in - these areusually the areas that the humans talk the loudest at you when you arethere. 

Next, sit and plant your feet firmly so they cannot push youout. When they call you nicely, don't listen, stay put andresist falling for their tricks. If they crinkle the treatwrapper... it means nothing. Wait until they offer you atreat that you can see and smell, then, make your way out slightly,enough to grab the treat.

If you become really good at it - you can sometimes get 2 treats bygrabbing the first treat and retreating - they will offer you a secondtreat, but this is an advanced option - try at your own risk becausesome humans will just pick you up high into the air if you don't listenthe first time.

Good luck fellow bunnies!

PM (that's Princess Misty).


----------



## MissBea (Apr 6, 2007)

So does anyone else steal the fruit loops bag (or yogurt treat bag or craisins bag) like a certain flemish giant I know?

Not naming any names.....T-NY.

_*Miss Bea*_


----------



## TinkleBunny (Apr 6, 2007)

My all time favorite treat are the Bunny Cookiesthat my human bakes for me. THey are Delicious, I will do almostanything for one. If anyone is interested I can look up the recipe foryou to give your humans. You don't know what you're missing.

I love to steal chips from my human, and if she doesn't give me any, Iwill rip open the bag and help myself. I have noticed that she doesn'teat bagged chips much anymore. Those darn pringles tubes are hard totear!

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## ~Ebony~ (Apr 6, 2007)

I just adore Dandelion leaves:bunnyheart

But strawberry tops are my absolute favourite!


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 7, 2007)

*MissBea wrote:*


> So does anyone else steal the fruit loops bag (or yogurttreat bag or craisins bag) like a certain flemish giant I know?
> 
> Not naming any names.....T-NY.
> 
> _*Miss Bea*_




Well Miss Bea, my girls are always getting into trouble for stealingthe new treats that human mum has bought for us. When me and my 3 girlsget let out to run around as soon as she leaves our plan goes intoaction, i send them up on top of the hutches where mum keeps thetreats, they find them and throw them down and then we feast. Obviouslyi would go up there myself but you could picture the sight of apregnant french lop mountain climbing couldn't you? Mum is alwaysangry, but she should hide them better then shouldn't she? But once shesaid she couldn't be angry because we found stuff for her that sheforgot she even had, and i do say had, it wasn't there whenshecame back. PS don't tell human mum that i planthe raids i haven't got the blame yet!


----------



## Rosiez Zoo (Apr 7, 2007)

Maisie: "RAISINSRAISINSRAISINSRAISINSRAISINS!!!!!!!!"

Flower: "CRAISINSCRAISINSCRAISINSCRAISINS!!!!!!!!!"

Trixie: "BANANANANANANANANANANASSSS!!!!!"

Attention Daisy &amp; Dusty!! Please report your favorite treats to your mama...

Hehe!!


----------



## TinkleBunny (Apr 7, 2007)

I got the recipe for you all to give to your people.

Bunny Cookies


1/4c. rolled oats, ground fine
1/4c. pellets, ground fine
1 small carrot, pureed
1 banana, smashed
1 tsp honey
Pre heat oven to 350. Mix all ingredients together. Spoon onto panlined with parchment. Cook for 20 minutes. Turn off oven and let sit inwarm oven for 1 hour. Store in a tupperware container. If you put themin a baggie, they get moldy.

These are AWESOME treats. Trust me you want to convince your human tomake these for you. My human wanted to spoil me when she first got meand modified this recipe from one she found online. She says that it isMUCH easier and less messy this way.

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## DustyBunny (Apr 7, 2007)

Apples, apples, apples! I haven't tried bananasyet, maybe i'll have to get my human to give me some. They sound tasty!And definately the bunny cookies!

- Dusty


----------



## chinmom (Apr 7, 2007)

dis is georgie bunny...mommie (why you all callyou's people slaves?) gives me apples when i's reeeeeel good. i dunnowat craisins are. but mommie gived me a raisin de ofer day...it wasyuuummmmmmmmie. mommie has chinchiwwas an dey wike raisins too. wat's acheer-ee-o? i dont fink i's bein spoiled enuf...everywon else is gittinyummies but not me!



This is Georgie's mom...he has his own username now!!


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 10, 2007)

Definitely try bananas...and don't forget thepeel too...I think the fiber is supposed to be good for you - but thepeel is SO yummy.

The BunFather*

DustyBunny wrote: *


> Apples, apples, apples!I haven't tried bananas yet, maybe i'll have to get my human to give mesome. They sound tasty! And definately the bunny cookies!
> 
> - Dusty


----------



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 10, 2007)

Tinklebunny,

Thanks for the recipe - I'm gonna suggest that mom try it soon.

Any idea how long it lasts without going bad? Like can I eat it over 3 or 4 days or do I have to eat it sooner than that?

The BunFather


----------



## chinmom (Apr 10, 2007)

mommie sed i need to work on my spelling andpronunceation so i's gonna try heer. i gotted a cheer-ee-o yestirday!AND a freeeze-dride mango. dey were sooooo yummie!! i tolded mommie watyou alls sed about those tweats...i'm gonna git mommie to give mebanana tonite!


----------



## TinkleBunny (Apr 10, 2007)

BunFather:

My human made me some treats about a month ago, all of them areperfectly fine still. Can you believe she won't give me morethan2 a day?!:growl:They are fine as long as you don't putthem in baggies. For some reason that makes them moldy much quicker.She told me the hour in the oven helps dry them out, if they still lookkinda moist, you can always put them back in the warm oven for another10 minutes. She uses the gladware containers when they are done, I gocrazy when I hear her open the lid! :hyper:She even fools mesometimes, she keeps Q-Tips in a container just like my cookies.

I hope that you like them. My human like making them because shedoesn't have to go to thestore and buy anything, she haseverything on hand already.

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## MissBea (Apr 11, 2007)

Oooh - bananas rock.

Do you know that our Walmart stopped carrying yogurt treats for us? I'mtrying to figure out where to write my letter of protest....
*
Miss Bea*
*
chinmom wrote: *


> mommie sed i need to workon my spelling and pronunceation so i's gonna try heer. i gotted acheer-ee-o yestirday! AND a freeeze-dride mango. dey were soooooyummie!! i tolded mommie wat you alls sed about those tweats...i'mgonna git mommie to give me banana tonite!


----------



## Miss Fiona Whiskers (Apr 11, 2007)

Crasins, most definately crasins. Ihave my slave trained to give me a crasin before my bedtime.She trained really quickly too. When she's a good slave I lether give me multiple.


----------



## Georgie (Apr 12, 2007)

i gotted a freeze dride apple last nite!!! itwas yummies...YUMMIES!! i fink you alls should tell your humins to giveyou freeze dride apple too!!!


----------



## TinkleBunny (Apr 14, 2007)

Tiny, I mean Bunfather, :blushanidyou ever convince your human to make those cookies? I was wondering howthey turned out, and if you liked them.

~TinkleBunny~


----------



## Dusty, Drew and Bun Bun (Apr 20, 2007)

Bunfather's been really busy lately but hehasn't gotten mama to make any cookies at all. I think he should gobite breeder mama on the toe.

But we wanted to share our favorite treats...

From Dusty: anything - but especially fruit loops

From Drew: 

[align=center]_*Fruit loops...

'cause they make me wanna sing....and shout....
and dance...
and binky!

fruit loops! fruit loops! fruit loops and MORE fruit loops!


*_[/align]


----------



## Bun~Bun (Apr 20, 2007)

Bun-Bun:
I looooooooove Yogurt Snaps!! Unfortuantly, mum rarely buys them, causetoo many can cause this problem called "Bladdwer Swudge." 

Cocoa:
Beleive it or not - I just like my pellets more than any food.


----------



## The Oblivion (Apr 22, 2007)

I CAN'T LIVE WITHOUT DRIEDBANANAS!



BANANANANANANANNAS ARESO GOOD!



But I really wonder what a crasin is....I'm clueless,spoiled bun.


----------



## Georgie (Apr 22, 2007)

i gotted a RAZBERRY last nite! i really thoughti dieded and went to bunny heaven. it wuz even better than bananas andcarrots.......mmmmm.......i can still taste it........i wonder if i'mreally good if mommie will gived me another ones tonite......


----------



## TinkleBunny (Apr 22, 2007)

I am so excited. I finished off all the cookies so now my human is going to be making me more tonight! :bunnydance:

~TinkleBunny~


----------

